# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  hang on the back refugium are they worth it

## lost

Being as I have no room for a sump I was thinking of one of these what do you think worth it or just not big enough

----------


## lost

no one use one then?

----------


## Gary R

What I'm I looking at Dave ?

----------


## lost

something like this gaz
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Cleartides...item563bd138ce

----------


## Gary R

will have a read up on this tonight dave when I get in  :Smile:

----------

*lost* (18-08-2014)

----------


## Gary R

Yes looks ok dave 
should help Reduce nitrates and phosphates within your system and help provide breeding of small Critters which will go into your tank.

----------

